# anyone here look younger than their age?



## isurfallday

I get this a lot, folk tell me I look 21 when I am really 29....


----------



## Syndacus

I'm 27 going on 28 and I still look 16....


----------



## Ashley1990

wow thats so good..i thing i look like 16-18..dnt really know..m 22


----------



## cavemanslaststand

My cells are slow to age fooled to think nothing has happened yet given all the life I've been avoiding.

I'm turning 36 in April, and people are still assuming I'm early 20s in public.

Last week, I went out to lunch with a 40 year old co-worker. The waitress asked my co-worker if I was my co-worker's son (due to slight resemblance). It was not a waitress joke and was embarrassing.

Maybe this is the year I start living and get busy making those sleepy cells age and die.


----------



## nemesis1

I'm 32 and look early-mid twenties. 

I avoid telling new people my age as im pretty sick of people making a big deal out of it.


----------



## MPS

I'm 31, but at work people believe i'm 24/25. I'm fine with this.


----------



## isurfallday

yo, I figure if I workout a bit I would look a little older


----------



## sanspants08

cavemanslaststand said:


> My cells are slow to age fooled to think nothing has happened yet given all the life I've been avoiding.
> Maybe this is the year I start living and get busy making those sleepy cells age and die.


I feel ya here, but I don't necessarily think it's a bad thing. Most people my age have some nasty crow's feet around the eyes...but since I didn't smile for...years, I don't. I'm just developing some now that I am smiling. It seems like "most people our age" have children, too, which puts all kinds of worry and expression lines on one's face, and makes age pretty obvious.

If I shave, I look like I'm about 20, and I get carded suspiciously everywhere I go. I grew the beard so I'd look my age, or at least closer to it. People still think I'm 25, which is great


----------



## bunnie

29.....been told I look 19,....get carded for tobacco, so I must look 16-17:mum
Really getting sick of it....


----------



## Peacefulness

I'm 29 and look like I'm 21 as well! Lets's think of the bright side, I mean if we live to make it to let's say 60something we will probably look like we r in our prime 40's 
I'm small boned but working our helps yet my wrists r small but my forearms r getting bigger, who has that? Gr8 post btw! 2 thumbs up isurfallday.


----------



## Peacefulness

I'm small boned but working out helps, yet my wrists r small but my forearms r getting bigger. Who has that? Gr8 post btw! 2 thumbs up isurfallday


----------



## Double Indemnity

I think I can pass for 30.


----------



## CJ Midwest

Yup. I'm 30 and anytime somebody finds this out they are always, always, always, completely shocked! Shocked!!!

I even grow a full beard these days because without it I'm pretty sure I look 15...

For women, looking younger is a great thing...for guys, not so much...

I have actually thought about this a lot, and I do think this might have something to do with having SA...

Considering it happens to me constantly, I do wonder if it isn't so much based on appearance, but that people somehow sense the anxiety that I am always feeling when I have to engage with them (no matter how hard I fight it) and associate that with younger people, awkward teenagers etc, because Adults are supposed to be Confident, damn it!

Either that or I just look young.


----------



## KiwiGirl

I get a lot of people telling me I look younger for my age. I think its a good thing.


----------



## Don Gio

When i wake up i look like a 65 year old drug addicted,trough the day i look probably look late late 20's


----------



## melissa75

^lol

I usually pass for about 10 years younger...always have. I'm getting wrinkles now when I smile, though, and it's really bothering me :/. I'm going to stop smiling!


----------



## senrab

Yes, I'm 30 and the new girl at work mistook me for being the same age as her (24). I get carded once in a while, but not a lot anymore.


----------



## Arterius

I'm 28 and got carded for playing the lottery the other week.


----------



## Volp

lol @ some complaining they look younger then they are.

Just last month the "how old are you" discussion came up at work. I always slightly dread this question... I answered my age and this one girl was completely shocked. She said "I was lying" (in a jokingly way). Apparently I look like I'm 24 years old.

I'm not complaining, rather I feel better looking younger rather than looking older. In the end, it doesn't matter. I'm not handsome


----------



## Shredder

hmmm most here are saying that they look younger than what they are. I used to feel that way but lately it feels like life has really been grinding me down. I'm not sure what other people perceive my age as but within myself, I definately feel as though I am looking older than what I am. Think it has a lot to do with me not really caring about how I present myself.


----------



## falling down

I could still pass for early 20's mid 20's I think, probably have to wear a hat and shave. People have said in the past that I have a baby face. So I am assuming that means I look young for my age. I don't think I look really old relatively speaking that is.


----------



## Lansdude

I think this is very common for people with SA, especially people who have had this problem all their lives.

See my post in "Do you still feel like a child?"

I think looking much younger than your age stunts your social growth because people react to differently and don't give you the respect other people get. This has an enormous effect on self-esteem and the type of role you're conditioned to play.


----------



## Mamacrymsonreign

I look like I'm in my early to mid 20s and I'm 36


----------



## Bunyip

Every time I see threads of this nature, I realize that I have never been told whether I look younger than I am or older than I am or.... :< I do often get asked if I need a kid's menu, though.


----------



## KiwiGirl

I'm 32, 33 in November and I get a lot of people telling me I look young for my age. Most can't believe I have a 12 year old.


----------



## Don Gio

Most probably can't believe you have 3 breast and 8 toes on each foot,and coughing hairballs now and then.
And that the movie Invasion of the body snatchers was based on you.


----------



## KiwiGirl

Johnny Handsome said:


> Most probably can't believe you have 3 breast and 8 toes on each foot,and coughing hairballs now and then.
> And that the movie Invasion of the body snatchers was based on you.


Who's that comment aimed at???

Do you need a spank?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I used to be before the recession of the front hairline above the temples. Woo. Guess I always wanted to look older. Be careful what you wish for... lol.


----------



## Don Gio

KiwiGirl said:


> Who's that comment aimed at???
> 
> Do you need a spank?


You know who I'm talking about....


----------



## sootnstars

I've been told I still look like I'm in my mid-20s... which I guess is a good thing since I'm 30.


----------



## LordScott

i look 16.. but im 20.. damn wirey beard!


----------



## This is my Life

I look like I'm in my early 20s though I'm 32. I look younger than my nephew who is nearly half my age, lol


----------



## pianist

I'm the opposite. 33 and look at minimum 33, but I'm young at heart.


----------



## CK1708

I think it sounds great when someone says you look young for your age, but come on It just makes me mad when someone thinks I'm a teenager


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm 29 and freshmen in college ask me out thinking I'm 18 or 19.


----------



## Arterius

Right...


----------



## squidlette

I've been trying to figure out what the magical cut off is amongst people who won't believe I'm over 20 and people who won't believe I'm under 30.

So far, no one at my school believes I'm over 20. They're all generally under 20 themselves, which leads me to believe that people under 20 are crappy judges of age, but there are a few older people (still younger than I am though) and they don't believe I'm over 20 either.

People who are my age or older don't believe I'm under 30. None of my pictures really look like me because I'm not terribly photogenic - I can take three pictures back to back and they'll all look drastically different from each other, so judging my age from photos is a bit difficult.

Apparently, I should start practicing my cougaring early and take advantage of this youthful appearance or something.


----------



## heroin

Yeah, I get IDed when I try to buy liquor. I'm 30.


----------



## sanspants08

squidlette said:


> I've been trying to figure out what the magical cut off is amongst people who won't believe I'm over 20 and people who won't believe I'm under 30.
> 
> So far, no one at my school believes I'm over 20. They're all generally under 20 themselves, which leads me to believe that people under 20 are crappy judges of age, but there are a few older people (still younger than I am though) and they don't believe I'm over 20 either.
> 
> People who are my age or older don't believe I'm under 30. None of my pictures really look like me because I'm not terribly photogenic - I can take three pictures back to back and they'll all look drastically different from each other, so judging my age from photos is a bit difficult.
> 
> Apparently, I should start practicing my cougaring early and take advantage of this youthful appearance or something.


Hey, exactly! Younger people think I'm 23 (I'm 34) and older people seem to guess I'm about 35 or 37. I don't get it either.


----------



## falling down

Revenwyn said:


> I'm 29 and freshmen in college ask me out thinking I'm 18 or 19.


That's kinda awesome. :lol


----------



## Crystal116

All the time! I look 32 and I am 46. People gasp when I say I have a 25 year old son!


----------



## Watson

I'm 30 and can easily pass for late teens, especially if I'm wearing something casual like a t-shirt and jeans. It annoys me sometimes, but I suppose I'd rather look younger than I act than vice versa.


----------



## tennislover84

For me, it depends on whether I have facial hair or not.

If I'm totally clean shaven, I keep getting people telling me how much younger I look. But if I have some stubble, I think I look my age.

It might be because I avoid sunlight like the plague :b My skin hasn't had to deal with many UV rays in the last 10 years.


----------



## littlemisshy

tennislover84 said:


> It might be because I avoid sunlight like the plague :b My skin hasn't had to deal with many UV rays in the last 10 years.


^^ I think that's my reason too with looking younger than I am plus not smoking or drinking has helped me age slowly as well


----------



## tennislover84

High five for teetotallers! :high5 I knew there had to be an advantage to having people think I'm strange for drinking orange juice instead of beer.


----------



## alee

i may look like i m in my late teens but in fact i m 24


----------



## coeur_brise

Yeah, sort of. I could look anywhere from 16-18 and no older. Unless I wear tons of makeup to sort of look older.


----------



## shymandan

My age has been mistaken anywhere from 18-25, but I feel like I am 70 sometimes


----------



## SartoriTaurus

I've just turned 19 and many people say I look 15 or 16.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Believe it or not people have mistaken me for 18 from the ages of 15-24. 10 YEARS!! WTH!
I'm 27 now and I think I look a couple years younger.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I look pretty young. The bouncer asked for my ID at the 30+ night club.


----------



## chantellabella

I am a teen librarian and the teens were amazed at my real age. They thought I was in my early 30's. I was really please by that. Funny though........I could just see my "coolness factor" go down in points when they found out how old I was.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I'm 23 but have been told I look 16


----------



## blightofshyness

I am 32 but people tell me I look 25.

I do not like hearing that, because it just makes me feel worse about myself. When I am told how young I look, I think to myself: "It doesn't make any difference, because my young looks don't do me any good. I cannot attract a woman with them due to my shy personality, so the benefits of my young looks are just going to waste."


----------



## jaded1973

*38 going on 25*

I'm 38, people always think I'm in my mid-20's. I actually hate it because I feel like with how shy I am and withdrawn I am in social situations I don't feel like I behave very maturely so I believe people think I'm younger because I don't act like I'm nearing 40.


----------



## d3lusionkt

I think this is very interesting! I also have always looked young for my age and people generally are surprised when they know my age. I wonder why this is that a lot of SAers have this "issue." 

It could be that being immature socially causes us to seem younger when others talk to us. Also I thought it was pretty hilarious that someone else posted something like that they haven't smiled in years so they don't have smile lines. But there may be something to it. Perhaps showing less expression on your face causes us to have less wrinkles. Or staying inside more and not having as much sun damage.

Or it could be that looking young has caused others to treat us a certain way which caused us to develop anxiety when your peers have always looked "down" to you. Overall I think this is very interesting and I wonder if research has been done on it.


----------



## BoBooBoo

I'm pushing 40 and people tell me I still look late 20's/early 30's. People always think I'm younger than my boss. He's 4 years younger and people think he's my age.


----------



## CeilingStarer

If I didn't have a balding hairline, I could easily pass as 23.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Watson said:


> I'm 30 and can easily pass for late teens, especially if I'm wearing something casual like a t-shirt and jeans. It annoys me sometimes, but I suppose I'd rather look younger than I act than vice versa.


Same here. I hate it.


----------



## wissawolfy

i'm 20 at the end of july but in real life i look about 16, i love it i haven't aged a day since i was 16
my mum is 52 this year and looks in her 30's. i dont get why people want to look older at all


----------



## Linlinh

People have mistaken me as 18-year-old or younger at my last job.


----------



## Dark Soul

41 here, but have been told that I look like I am mid to late 20's. I attribute it to a few things: No smoking, not much drinking, vegetarian, working out as well as not stressing over things like kids, careers or(or most of the time) the amount of money that I make. I think a lot of our problems are within our heads...just like social anxiety...just gotta be zen about it, I suppose.


----------



## j a m

Looked 12 when I was 20, now been told I look 23 and am nearing 34. People think I'm a lying weirdo when I tell them my age. I feel like a "vampire" sometimes. Getting my first lines and alternately liking/hating it.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I used to look younger but I think that changed after I got receding hairlines at my temples... Yay. Thanks nature!


----------



## applesauce5482

I think I do. I mean at my old job, a co-worker didn't believe me that I was 18 at the time. She thought I was 16.


----------



## iceman123

Any of the posts here who think this isn't a big deal have obviously never felt the true brunt of it. And I'm sorry, but the female posters here don't know the half of it. When you're a 24 year old man who seems to perpetually look like he's in his mid-teens, and people constantly remind you of that fact, and seem to think it's a big joke, then it's not just enough to piss you off, but it's enough to plain send you off your rocker and make you fear/refuse doing ANYTHING with your life after years of it. It is absolute _hell_, and people seem to go out of their way to make it even more painful than it has to be. People in general are very cruel, and will do anything they can to make them feel superior, especially around perceived inferiors, such as people younger than them. This isn't a new thing though, in the old days, people would vent their insecurities on any group different from them, and any group with a perceived inferiority. In this age of political correctness, this is no longer acceptable, so people pick on people who they are still allowed to, to make themselves feel better. If you look young you are apparently fair game for these people to vent their insecurities on you, and if you get upset about it, people look at you like you're crazy, because "Oh, EVERYONE WANTS TO LOOK YOUNG DON'T THEY?!" Even when you tell them your age, they still treat you like a child. Like you must be stupid, unable, unworthy, and you aren't worth their time. Men are meant to command respect, nobody respects someone who looks young. Women aren't attracted to males who don't command respect, and they are repulsed by men who are constantly ridiculed. I'm 24 and don't look any older than I did when I was 18. I still look about 15. It's a sorry situation indeed.


----------



## loophole

I'd be willing to bet out of everyone here I look the youngest.. (picture or it didn't happen.. sure no problem).. Just turned 30 and people think I'm 18... a lot of times younger then that. I can't get a lottery ticket without getting carded. I'm married with 2 kids as well and my wife looks young too (though she probably looks older then me now)... Financially stable... live in a very nice area... and you should see some of the looks we get when we go to places as a family... people thinking stupid 16 yr olds popping out kids.. gets really annoying... also some people (most are actually insanely nice) but some in the neighborhood kind of look rudely toward us like we are spoiled brats and got our house payed for or something.... it gets old... not to mention i could never be an authority figure (what a joke) and the lack of respect on my opinion is an absolute joke. all though not really an issue since I don't talk hardly at all... needless to say I get along better with people older then me and people younger then me..(usually much younger and at least 20 years older).. they seem to know how to show respect much better then people my own age(who i'm usually older then)...


----------



## soulstorm

I'm 34 and I got carded at a Casino about a month ago. Yay me!


----------



## chantellabella

iceman123 said:


> Any of the posts here who think this isn't a big deal have obviously never felt the true brunt of it. And I'm sorry, but the female posters here don't know the half of it. When you're a 24 year old man who seems to perpetually look like he's in his mid-teens, and people constantly remind you of that fact, and seem to think it's a big joke, then it's not just enough to piss you off, but it's enough to plain send you off your rocker and make you fear/refuse doing ANYTHING with your life after years of it. It is absolute _hell_, and people seem to go out of their way to make it even more painful than it has to be. People in general are very cruel, and will do anything they can to make them feel superior, especially around perceived inferiors, such as people younger than them. This isn't a new thing though, in the old days, people would vent their insecurities on any group different from them, and any group with a perceived inferiority. In this age of political correctness, this is no longer acceptable, so people pick on people who they are still allowed to, to make themselves feel better. If you look young you are apparently fair game for these people to vent their insecurities on you, and if you get upset about it, people look at you like you're crazy, because "Oh, EVERYONE WANTS TO LOOK YOUNG DON'T THEY?!" Even when you tell them your age, they still treat you like a child. Like you must be stupid, unable, unworthy, and you aren't worth their time. Men are meant to command respect, nobody respects someone who looks young. Women aren't attracted to males who don't command respect, and they are repulsed by men who are constantly ridiculed. I'm 24 and don't look any older than I did when I was 18. I still look about 15. It's a sorry situation indeed.


I do understand. My son is 28 years old. He looks about 12, is 5 ft 2, and weighs 100 lbs on a good day. He started balding at age 22 and wears glasses. He is ultra shy to speak to people until he gets on a roll. Then he gets loud and a tad awkward. He followed me exactly. Except that I still have my hair.

My son has always been teased, never taken seriously, and bullied. So was I.
When he went for job interviews people thought he was a midget (which he is not) because he sounded older, but they really thought he was about 12.

He spent a decade being an area manager for a big electronics store and is back in college for Math. In two years, he will be a Math teacher for Middle School. Middle school!!??!! The worst place to be teased!!

And he has the balls to do it. I don't know where he got the courage, but somehow he has. He is presently in a therapy group in college trying to overcome his SA.He's 28 and has been on 2 dates. He's afraid to ask people out because he gets turned down so often. Everyone towers over him.

So yes, I know your pain. I feel his pain. It hurts me also to watch him suffer.

He is doing something (going to a therapy group). He cant' grow taller or look older, but he can say "screw it! I'm going to do what I want in life anyway."

I think someday he's going to be a great husband and father because he knows what it's like.

My father was 5ft 2 and I am 5ft. We're just short.


----------



## Xotica

I am usually thought of being 18-20 but I have been mistaken for being 16 a few times. Flattering I guess since I am almost 27.

Sorta strange that when I was 14-16 people thought I was 20-21. *shrugs*


----------



## shymandan

I am 30 years old and if you look at my avatar I could pass for a 18 year old. I get carded everywhere I go unless I grow a stash and goatee, but I prefer the clean shaven look. Also I think it could be due to genetics. I am multi-racial being half Chinese and half Caucasian(Scottish, Irish, British) 100% born in N. America.


----------



## xtmtx

Yea, people think Im still in high school and Im 24.


----------



## Reclus

A woman told me I look 10 years younger than I am the other day - if I got rid of the facial hair I could push it down to 15 years younger. :boogie


----------



## Boomstick

I'm 41 and get told I look early 30's. Not that I complain these days ha


----------



## BlueScreen

How is it when you are young you wish you were older, now that your older you wish you were younger.....?
I think im quietly Ok with 38.


----------



## Renewalmd12

wow!! .The same thing happens with me also.Its a cool thing to hear that we are sweet sixteen ,even if our age is 30 or something.Ageing mainly happens due to the change in hormones.There are several anti ageing treatments now available to become more young.


----------



## Renewalmd12

wow!! .The same thing happens with me also.Its a cool thing to hear that we are sweet sixteen ,even if our age is 30 or something.Ageing mainly happens due to the change in hormones.There are several anti ageing treatments now available to become more young

chemical peel minneapolis have long been a staple when it comes to facial skin rejuvenation.The microderabrasion minneapolis device delivers a stream of very fine crystals to exfoliate the skin while gently suctioning the dead, outer layer of skin.


----------



## Skttrbrain

I'm 25 and I look way younger .. like 18. I used to hate it because people would tell me that I look like a "little kid". I have chubby cheeks and I'm short so I'm sure that's why. 

There are so many of us that look younger than our age. I wonder how that relates to SA? I'm really curious now.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I'm 21 and I've had people think I'm 11...But mostly, people think I'm like 14.

I think it's my face. Got a fat little face a "cute wittle nose" and just look younger somehow. I'm pretty tall though...like 5'8" or 5'9".


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I look about 19-21, and usually get carded when I go out to clubs and bars. I hate it, but it's better than looking older!


----------



## will30

isurfallday said:


> yo, I figure if I workout a bit I would look a little older


 That's scary. I want to start working out but not at the expense of looking older.


----------



## aloneanddizzy

No one ever believes that I am about to turn 50; they usually guess that I'm in my mid to late 30's. Which should in no way be confused with people thinking I look "good" … I just look younger than my age.


----------



## suril

I assume so...but it's hard for me to believe when I can pinpoint every skin flaw and wrinkle that ages me. When I'm confronted by my parents co-workers or family friends, they still think I'm college age...and my mother has lied that I'm 19-20 (ridiculous!!) to her boss. Must be the heavy makeup that I'm dependent on...heheh.


----------



## David777

The other day someone said that I looked to be about 21 years old...

I use to love it when people told me that I looked younger than I really am, but I no longer feel that way. 
I'm about to be 30 in a few weeks and I no longer want to look like a child! 

I'm not the best with words, but maybe you'll know what I mean when I say that I fear being that 40 or 50 year old man who still appears young, but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Mlochail

At age 19 someone geussed my age to be 28!!! WTF

At age 16 people told me I barely looked 14...


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Big time, I get carded all the time. The kind of I.D. check where they scrutinize your I.D. photo and then your face very carefully. If I were under 21, I wouldn't be trying to drink on a fake I.D., like I need that anxiety too.


----------



## hopefulhere

I act younger than my age which I feel puts people off. I don't have children, and I live with my elderly mother. People see me as a loser. I do have a career at which I am successful. I save every cent I earn so I can retire early and not have to see people anymore!


----------



## catawampus

Considering that I'm 45 years old I'm glad I look younger than my age. People tend to think I'm in my mid-30s. Though it used to bother me when I was in my mid-20s and would still get carded going to a rated R movie. That's why I grew a beard.


----------



## prosurfer

*hello there*

well, im not saying my real age, but alot of ppl say i look about 15 years younger than my actual age. I really need to start caring for my face cause I'm afraid I started up on that too late. the sun doesn't do much help either people, so slow down bed or outside tanning, lol.


----------



## BlacInc

I'm 35 and people still think I'm in my 20's....not sure why but I seem to get that. When I was younger I wanted to look older than I was, when I hit my twenties I wanted to look more mature and now that I'm in my thirties and people are still saying I look younger than my age, I've given up the fight. I figure I'll get that grown look eventually....


----------



## onemoregirl

I turned 35 a couple of months ago, and people constantly think I'm in my early-to-mid-20s. One lady thought I was too young to work at my library job, assuming I should be in high school instead lol.

I am a small, slender person so that might play a part in the perception of me appearing 'younger'....I also have a meekness about me from being introverted that I sometimes wonder if people interpret as me wanting someone to 'take care' of me. 

I definitely feel younger than 35 emotionally: I have no children and work part-time, so I don't have the responsibility load of many people my age. I tend to be a creative loner, sitting in coffee shops, reading, writing and thinking a lot. I'm unburdened by a lot of the family life stuff other people my age experience (though I am married)...it's possible that also gives the impression I am younger to people, as well.


----------



## awkwardsilent

I don't really look that much younger, I always looked older growing up (tall) . When I was about 2.5 or 3 people would give my mother looks, and comment that I should act my age. (Thinking I was 5 or 6) and my mom would get frustrated because I was doing exactly that. 

When I was 14 there were people (and I'd like to think they weren't just being creepy!) trying to buy me drinks when the drinking age where we were was 19. 

That said now I get mistaken for younger, but I don't think its because of how I look. I think I give off an immature vibe or something. 

Just recently someone found out my age and was basically HORRIFIED they had this shock/horror look on their face for about a minute I swear. It was like I had taken their world, turned it upside down and shaken it afew times.


----------



## Sabreena

I'm nearly 16 and I still look like prepubescent (even though I'm not.) It's really frustrating, but someday I'll be glad about it, like when I'm 30 or 40.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

I'm 41, and I'm told I look younger than I actually am. People usually guess mid 30s. It helps that I don't have any visible wrinkles (although I'm just starting to get them! But you gotta get in close to see).

Actually, all my life I've been told I look younger than my apparent age. I think the key is to stay height-weight proportionate.


----------



## isa uk

Nice post man... yup i do look and feel younger... im 26 years old, and people say i look 22... i dont mind tho.. I feel younger and itz kind of weird but i like doing fun things that people my age dont normally do 

itz all cool tho


----------



## Scrumpilump2000

I'll be 39 later this month and due to the abundance of white hairs on my head, there's little chance in my mind that anybody would think I'm younger than, maybe, 35? :no


----------



## Candlelight

Yes, I've looked young for my age my entire life. Most recently somebody at the university where I worked said they'd seen me around but thought I was a student.


----------



## silent but not deadly

I got asked for ID when i was buying some booze when i was 29.


----------



## Inspiron

I'm 27 and people think I'm barely 20; LoL. A young girl once mistaken me for a person who was 18 and under. It feels good sometimes but I know that I'm not 18 I'm a 27 year old man.


----------



## srschirm

I've always been told I look younger.


----------



## asw12345

how old do i look?


----------



## Eski

I got ID checked to enter a casino the other day (have to be 18+) took it has a complement at first but then it made me think. . . do i still dress like an 18 year old . . .


----------



## srschirm

asw12345 said:


> how old do i look?


Like you're about 19.


----------



## martingale

*Interesting*

Seems like a lot of people are saying yes.

Are people with SA more likely to look younger than their age than the general population?
If so is this because of SA - less drinking, smoking and sunlight
Or is it a cause of SA - people were smaller and less developed at school thus causing SA.​
As a followup question, were you relatively young in your school year?


----------



## Simack

Yeah I've alway's looked young for my age, right now I'm 31 but people are constantly surprised when I tell them, my psychologist had me pinned for 22. I work outside in the hot aussie sun, used to smoke 50 ciggies a day and drink two slabs a week, so I have no idea.


----------



## ErinK8

*Crayons*

I occasionally get crayons and the kids' menu at restaurants. It is pretty much the opposite of flattering, but also a little funny. It is one thing to get carded at the liqueur store, another to get the "are you sixteen yet" question from the flight attendants when you're sitting in the exit row, but a certain line has been crossed when someone mistakes you for a prepubescent child. I like to tell myself it's because I'm short.


----------



## Uffdaa

Well, I got ID checked by a college student last week. (I think because it's the law). Well, I don't always get checked though.

And because it's a college town...I told the guy... I think I'm going through pre-menopause and I think it embarrassed him--and I guess I also felt embarrassed after I said it but I thought it was funny at the time. He let me have the beer though. 

I don't smoke and don't drink. I don't wear makeup and I don't act like a matronly motherly type. 
I'm not overweight. But I endure a lot of stress...so I probably have ulcers....

People have told me they think I'm free-spirited.....which is like the weirdest thing ever to me. 

I think I probably look my age.


----------



## Uffdaa

martingale said:


> Seems like a lot of people are saying yes.
> 
> Are people with SA more likely to look younger than their age than the general population?
> If so is this because of SA - less drinking, smoking and sunlight
> Or is it a cause of SA - people were smaller and less developed at school thus causing SA.​
> As a followup question, were you relatively young in your school year?


Yeah, but the question is about looking younger so maybe only those people are responding.

Maybe the question should be: do you look your age, older or younger?


----------



## Malek

People to this day sometimes mistake me for a 17 year old, mostly old people, but it varies from person to person obviously. Sometimes my peers mistake me for 19-22 and I guess that makes me feel good about my appearance. However when people call me "Sir" it makes me feel sad and confused cause I'm not used to that yet, I still feel like a teen, which is pathetic I know. I'm 24 years old I should try to be a proud man, for pete's sake I'm old enough to vote, enlist in the military, purchase alcohol, I drive a Toyota Corolla. I do look confident and serious when occupied with a task which is good, but deep down inside I still feel immature...


----------



## will30

At first I thought I did, but when I take into account the half balding/thinning going on I think I look disproportionate more than younger being I'm skinny but have a huge head.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

the only reason people can tell im my age is because im super tall and have a goatee... if i were a foot shorter and shaved id look like i was 12


----------



## Isolated18

Im 19, some think im 10, 12 or 16.


----------



## cloister2

ErinK8 said:


> I occasionally get crayons and the kids' menu at restaurants. It is pretty much the opposite of flattering, but also a little funny. It is one thing to get carded at the liqueur store, another to get the "are you sixteen yet" question from the flight attendants when you're sitting in the exit row, but a certain line has been crossed when someone mistakes you for a prepubescent child. I like to tell myself it's because I'm short.


I guess that means when you're 55 you'll look 19? That's awesome. Are you under 4' tall?


----------



## Whatev

Yeah I look younger not complaining tho.


----------



## enfield

yeah, considerably. i don't really mind though. since i don't _feel _like a grown-up i'm happy not looking like one.

plus i think i get more sympathy this way. from old ladies and teachers and the like.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

I'm told I look like a teenager but i'm actually a 29 year old woman. I wouldn't mind if people thought I was just a few years younger, but because they make out that I look like a teenage girl they use this as an excuse to treat me with zero respect. Very frustrating when I see someone whom I know to be several years younger than me but are treated like an ADULT simply because they look their age or in some cases older. I've had people look at me awkward say in my library when they've looked at my details and noticed my actual date of birth. I detest being discriminated against just because i'm a bit on the small side, i'm rather slim (always have been, I eat normal etc) but against women my own age I look very waif. Hopefully i'll be able to get my own back when i'm an elderly woman and look 20+ years younger lol. :yes


----------



## mslamr

yeah i think i do and people have said it. i hope it lasts forever.


----------



## mesmerize

yeah somewhat ... sometimes i get the feeling poeple think im underage...a young teen or something lol


----------



## dismiss

sootnstars said:


> I've been told I still look like I'm in my mid-20s... which I guess is a good thing since I'm 30.


Love that av, fizzgig is one of my fav childrens movie characters! 

Yeah, I get guessed at 28 all the time. Will be 40 in June. It's actually made dating difficult. Men my age don't hit on me. I get younger guys who are then freaked when they find out my age. :wtf
Or, I get older guys that aged fast, & are fat and unattractive.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00

Yup! 20 looking 16.


----------



## Biggles

Always have done. Didn't hit puberty (voice breaking) till 17. At age 26 I was ID'd for 19 age restriction. Now at 55 people think I'm about 40. Funny when people younger than me think I'm younger than them and call me "young guy".

I used to hate it because I never fit in with my peers. Girls my age saw me as immature. Now I love it, as long as I can avoid embarrassment when people find out and are shocked. Great for job interviews as I don't get the "too old" rejection.


----------



## yep

LuciferousLogolepsy said:


> Yup! 20 looking 16.


Hi 5.


----------



## GregW

I think I look younger, and people tend to think of me as being around 30. I also still feel that age to be honest. But others here can judge for themselves, as I was game (or silly) enough to post my real photo!


----------



## Kassandra

Once was told so but then I started working as a teacher for pupils in the mid of their puberty (ages 11 - 17) :teeth


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i look like im 17 when im clean shaven, so i keep a goatee to make up for it... and im tall so people automatically know that i just have a baby face


----------



## BillDauterive

For at least ten years now, I've always looked older than I really am. Its because of my facial hair but now also because of my receding hairline (thank you crappy genes!) 
Almost everyone always thinks I am a few years older than my true age. Its funny because I act many years below my real age.


----------



## lonesomeboy

I'll be 34 in a few weeks, I think I still look my 20s. I am Asian so def look younger for my age


----------



## laine73

*looking younger...*

I'll be 40 next year and get mistaken for my early thirties. That's a good thing when you are feeling down.


----------



## meekandmild

Im 47 but can go for 29. No joke.


----------



## Noiitekk

I'm 22 but I look like a high schooler still


----------



## ericj

I'm ancient and the only sign is my receding hairline. I've worn a beard almost continuously since I was 24 to look more adult. When I shave it I still look like a teenager. Amplifying the effect is the fact that I only stop producing pimples (that have been bad since I was about 12) when I'm on Accutane. :-(


----------



## darkraincloud

I'm 34 and people keep telling me I look 22-25. Once I bought beer and the cashier told me I looked like a 12-year old (I was 32) and a week later a 16-year-old asked me out -- he thought I was his age. I think I look like I'm 25-30, though.


----------



## Lelsey

I'm almost 30, but people still think i am in junior high, except when i am in my work clothes. I went to pick up someone once and the junior high kids thought i were their age and was trying to hit on me.


----------



## Scotty Do

I'm 30 and people think I'm around 18 all the time. I think it's mainly because of my haircut.


----------



## joey22099

Scotty Do said:


> I'm 30 and people think I'm around 18 all the time. I think it's mainly because of my haircut.


That's a compliment.


----------



## Scorpio90

Haizzzz, Im 22, ppl used to think that I was 16, but now I have to wear makeup sometimes... so, 20...  Hate makeup


----------



## pantazi

Generally people who think they look younger than they are don't.

Saying you look, say, 20 years younger than you are is dellusional, talk to your shrink about it.


----------



## DiMera

A lot of people have told me they never would have guessed that I'm 25. I consider that good in my book c: lol.


----------



## catcharay

Most people will guess me the age that I am...hmph, I want to look younger!

My b/f on the other hand is always getting asked for ID when buying smokes or drinks sometimes -_- Not fair..


----------



## darkraincloud

pantazi said:


> Generally people who think they look younger than they are don't.
> 
> Saying you look, say, 20 years younger than you are is dellusional, talk to your shrink about it.


An acquaintance of mine is 50 and doesn't look a day over 30. I guess he and everyone who knows him is delusional.


----------



## BlazingLazer

I'd say I look about a decade younger than I really am. The drawback is that I presume most people "go after" me, thinking I look all innocent and less likely to give them a "fight" or stand up for myself.

Also, just about all the people on my father's side of the family look a lot younger than they really are.


----------



## Biggles

darkraincloud said:


> An acquaintance of mine is 50 and doesn't look a day over 30. I guess he and everyone who knows him is delusional.


Where did I meet you?


----------



## k4t4

im here too, lots of people said about me im looking alot younger than i say i am( 32 yo).Is it perhaps some kind of SA effect ?( many would say having no family& stuff i have nothing to worry about...).But again i think SA makes you more exposed to stress ( vulnerability feeling, sadness, failing feeling etc ).So, i think i should look alot older than the opposite.I just wonder why...


----------



## Goopus

I look 14-16 apparently. Gets old.. Lol.


----------



## Fenren

I used to look younger, now I look my age or a few years older.:rain


----------



## Nads

33 here. I look like I'm in my early 20s. What bothers me are people who are much younger than me but look way older.


----------



## penforprez

Nads said:


> 33 here. I look like I'm in my early 20s.


I get told this a lot. Nobody thinks I look 32. Fools! My plans for world domination are proceeding nicely! :teeth


----------



## kaaryn

darkraincloud said:


> An acquaintance of mine is 50 and doesn't look a day over 30. I guess he and everyone who knows him is delusional.


i freaking love it.. i once knew this chick at work that thought she was really hot , red head, freckled - not typical ; but she gave off an aura .. and was probably told she was beautiful all her life = good for her = my shift key doesnt work btw so no exclamation points doh.. go go go parents that tell there kids that they are beautiful = faark everybody else... people are shallow and a lot of priorities in life are faarked and it breaks my heart..

and wow that poem above lightens my heart.. thank you 32yr old male from ohio ;0


----------



## Brittanica

Yup! I'm 23 and no one believes me when I tell them my age. Whenever I've gotten a drink at a bar and shown my ID, the bartenders always look at me like, "Yeah right. Both of us know that's a fake I'D". And recently I was at Costco and one of the sample ladies wouldn't even let me have a sample til she made sure I was over 12. What the poop


----------



## ilsr

It kind of varies with perception for me, sometimes like at a 7-11 the cashier thinks I'm younger than 21. Then I have to tell him I'm over 35. Then having a haircut, the girl says my hair is thinning (yikes - but no bald spots) so she felt I was over 30. Then this lady I was hanging out with at the movies asked me how old I was then she says I thought you were a "lot" younger. She's actually almost 50 but looks 35. Then you see some ladies who are like 33 or 37 at work or school but act and talk like 23 or 27. i.e. "30's are the new 20's" Wish that was true for every decade. But people are still dying around the same age or get really old. You'd think technology could help people live to 150 by now where 100 would look like 65.


----------



## Wingman01

I still get carded at the store by employees half my age. I'm almost 40 now.


----------



## Lily of the Valley

I'm 37, but people assume I'm in my 20s. I'm okay with that


----------



## VanGogh

I'm 40 and look 29.

When I was 35 I looked 27. When I was 30 I looked 25. It's like when I hit around 22-25 my aging process slowed down to 1/3.

It's party genetics but also possibly because I don't smoke, rarely drink, don't stay out in the sun too long and don't have a lifestyle that ages me. In other words, not living a social life.

I'm not complaining about the benefit, it makes me feel like I "have more time" as looking too old is not a judgement I feel too often. But it tempts me to lie about or hide my true age.


----------



## drew02

I'm wondering is there a correlation. But since the majority of you posters have no life, social life etc and dont drink, smoke etc... wouldn't that be the reason they look much younger than they are?


----------



## RiversEdge

I'm 41 and people get floored when they find out...usually they think i'm in my late 20's or early 30's.

I feel good. 

I don't know about anyone else, but I have a life. I'm not really stricken with SA...
I take care of my skin, work out, eat right...don't drink, unless social and don't smoke.


----------



## SevenDays

29 in 2 weeks. Most don't believe that.


----------



## ShyFX

Most people think I'm in my early twenties. Blows their mind when I tell them I''m 30.


----------



## RiversEdge

SevenDays said:


> 29 in 2 weeks. Most don't believe that.





ShyFX said:


> Most people think I'm in my early twenties. Blows their mind when I tell them I''m 30.


You guys are killing me -- acting like 29 and 30 is so old :roll


----------



## ShyFX

Sorry RiversEdge. I didn't mean 30 is old. 30 is young!


----------



## drew02

SevenDays said:


> 29 in 2 weeks. Most don't believe that.


You look around there. What do people guess you are?


----------



## rg8813

I'm 87 and no one thinks I'm a day over 73!


----------



## VanGogh

drew02 said:


> I'm wondering is there a correlation. But since the majority of you posters have no life, social life etc and dont drink, smoke etc... wouldn't that be the reason they look much younger than they are?


I think that plays a big part, maybe not the whole part (genetics is the main decider). Smoking, drugs, alcohol, sunshine, smog, staying up late at parties and events, eating bad food... all of it ages people quicker. All of it is also exactly what outgoing people with fun lives experience weekly if not daily.

I'd rather look 20 years older and have had a fun life with occasional or long term intimate relationships than the positive of looking younger. Great, so I look young. I'm still typing this alone at home with nobody around to hug or talk to about my day.


----------



## SevenDays

drew02 said:


> You look around there. What do people guess you are?


Glad you think so!  Oh about 21/22.


----------



## heysam

When I was 13, people thought I was 16 and was shocked when I told them I was only 13yo.. Now that I am 21, people tell me I look 19.


----------



## RiversEdge

ShyFX said:


> Sorry RiversEdge. I didn't mean 30 is old. 30 is young!


I'll let it slide this time....:roll


----------



## DiazepamBrunette

Wow, this is very interesting.

I notice on more anxious days, I get mistaken for 17 or 18, yet on calmer days, mid 30s. I'm 24 by the way.

I think what I'm dressed in or the environment I'm in plays a large role in this, but I do think the anxiety makes us appear younger and more unconfident.

For what it's worth, I HATE IT. I am not 18, with no offence to 18 year olds, but I've gone through more **** in life than most 24 year olds, let alone 18 year olds, and I don't particularly want to be demoted to someone with teenage experience and lack of maturity.

Difficult to explain without sounding rude, but it always knocks my confidence.

Apparently I have a babyface, whatever that means.

It actually makes my day when someone thinks I'm older, or calls me "ma'am".


----------



## DiazepamBrunette

Whoops, didn't realise mild cursing was censored. Sorry sorry!


----------



## drew02

DiazepamBrunette said:


> Wow, this is very interesting.
> 
> I notice on more anxious days, I get mistaken for 17 or 18, yet on calmer days, mid 30s. I'm 24 by the way.
> 
> I think what I'm dressed in or the environment I'm in plays a large role in this, but I do think the anxiety makes us appear younger and more unconfident.
> 
> For what it's worth, I HATE IT. I am not 18, with no offence to 18 year olds, but I've gone through more **** in life than most 24 year olds, let alone 18 year olds, and I don't particularly want to be demoted to someone with teenage experience and lack of maturity.
> 
> Difficult to explain without sounding rude, but it always knocks my confidence.
> 
> Apparently I have a babyface, whatever that means.
> 
> It actually makes my day when someone thinks I'm older, or calls me "ma'am".


Hmm if you have a babyface, then how do you get mistaken for in your 30s?


----------



## butterfly75

I am 37 and people are shocked when I tell them my oldest is 18


----------



## PerfectDark

I'm 31 and yes I guess people usually think Im much younger. I do look younger but it obviously has a lot to do with my behaviour, shyness, SA. That makes people believe your younger.


----------



## Mersault

I think that i look my age (33).


----------



## dracial

Just turned 30 a few weeks back. I get told a lot from people I meet that they think I'm in my early 20 and it is worse when I stay clean shaven.


----------



## megan25

I am in late 30's and look like mid 20's


----------



## lobo81865

Lot of youngsters in here. I'm 47, and I've been told I look good for my age. I probably look close to that number though. Never drinking or smoking helps.


----------



## bananafanafo

i'm 26 and get mistaken for a 16-year-old all the time. not a bad thing, i suppose? hehe


----------



## loneranger

People tell me I look more like 18 yr. olds.


----------



## debutante

28 and still passing for a middle and/or high schooler. I don't mind. I use it to my advantage sometimes. lol But it makes me wonder about the men that approach me...do they think i'm fresh meat?


----------



## TheTraveler

I i wear a teeshirt i get 16. If I dress normally then i get 30. I'm 20....


----------



## Implicate

When I had facial piercings I was pegged as being about 17, now that I have removed them people tend to guess my age is around 20. I'd rather look younger than my age than older though!


----------



## stars in her eyes

this has always been the case for me. i have learned to appreciate being told i look 20 or so years younger than my true age.

but sigh, when it comes to how old i actually feel, especially on one of those brutal nightmarish days - i feel 82 or so...


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Today I've told people at work I've turned 30 when a colleague asked how old I was. Another colleague commented that she had me figured at 25.


----------



## SandyInfinity

14 some say, and my ex said 20-25
im 30


----------



## Grownwoman

iceman123 said:


> Any of the posts here who think this isn't a big deal have obviously never felt the true brunt of it. And I'm sorry, but the female posters here don't know the half of it. When you're a 24 year old man who seems to perpetually look like he's in his mid-teens, and people constantly remind you of that fact, and seem to think it's a big joke, then it's not just enough to piss you off, but it's enough to plain send you off your rocker and make you fear/refuse doing ANYTHING with your life after years of it. It is absolute _hell_, and people seem to go out of their way to make it even more painful than it has to be. People in general are very cruel, and will do anything they can to make them feel superior, especially around perceived inferiors, such as people younger than them. This isn't a new thing though, in the old days, people would vent their insecurities on any group different from them, and any group with a perceived inferiority. In this age of political correctness, this is no longer acceptable, so people pick on people who they are still allowed to, to make themselves feel better. If you look young you are apparently fair game for these people to vent their insecurities on you, and if you get upset about it, people look at you like you're crazy, because "Oh, EVERYONE WANTS TO LOOK YOUNG DON'T THEY?!" Even when you tell them your age, they still treat you like a child. Like you must be stupid, unable, unworthy, and you aren't worth their time. Men are meant to command respect, nobody respects someone who looks young. Women aren't attracted to males who don't command respect, and they are repulsed by men who are constantly ridiculed. I'm 24 and don't look any older than I did when I was 18. I still look about 15. It's a sorry situation indeed.


Thank you for expressing so well the horror of this predicament. This thread has helped me to see that the way that I am treated because of my looks is not my fault. The only thing I disagree with is your implication that being treated like a child is easier for females, which is a false sexist assumption(on the contrary it could be harder for logical reasons). Anyway, I feel that it is literally torture. It is also very, very difficult for me to understand how a person can be so terribly patronizing and rude to someone they barely know and who has done them no harm. It's like it's one thing if you don't know my age, I can correct you. A whole other to know my age and treat my appearance like it's a character defect. I don't understand if people do it out of maliciousness or stupidity? I feel like it has to be the former, nobody is that stupid... I mean, isn't rule nr 1 in life to make an effort to treat other human beings with respect and to not make assumptions based on how you feel about their looks? Like you're supposed to at least make an effort to not treat people like they're inferior to you...Like I said it's very strange and difficult for me to comprehend...


----------



## Esugi78

I haven't been carded for buying alcohol in a long time!!! darn it all!! But then people don't believe me when I tell them I'm 35 either so it's all good... I guess... (And to think how proud I was the first time I got carded buying alcohol and how it feels just like yesterday.... *wake up*wake up!!* xD


----------



## loumon

I don't get carded anymore when I buy a drink, and that about sums it all up for me ; )


----------



## popeet

I look a bit younger, but I think when I get carded it's because I look so incredibly nervous that I must be doing something wrong! They just can't figure out what.


----------



## LoneSkye

I'm 41 and still get carded sometimes. People don't usually believe me when I tell them how old I am.. which is nice. Not sure how much longer that will last, though.. lol.


----------



## Jessop

Yeah I'm 35 and people in work don't really believe it! I have a beard and still look young. I like it because it means that you get attention from younger women!! haha that may sound lame but to be honest if I am going to get into a relationship I would rather it be with someone younger because I would just feel completely out of my depth with someone my own age. 

I mostly get mistaken for mid to late 20s.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I'm 27 and get anything from 16-19 when people try to guess my age. I can't figure out what it is exactly that makes me look younger than I am. I'm not complaining though ^.^

I do however, get talked down to a lot. That isn't so fun.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I got a coworker who's like that. He's 38, but looks and sounds like he's 19/20.

He's a skilled fabricator and knows a lot. but get's talked down by people who don't really know him. 

He has this aversion with me because I said something disparaging about the imported spouse concept.. Little did I know he just brought a wife over from the Philippines..

When I'm not anxious, I'm shooting my mouth off like some jerk


----------



## Nada

I was at my brothers graduation party and quite a few of these kids looked like they were early or mid 20s. I felt small around them even around the girls. Makes me wonder wth are we feeding them.


----------



## Revenwyn

A couple days ago I had a 17 year old guy hit on me, said he liked the thick and athletic build on girls (big ribs, strong and muscular but not fat.) He didn't realize that I was a) married, and b) 30. He thought I might have been 18 or 19.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Revenwyn said:


> A couple days ago I had a 17 year old guy hit on me, said he liked the thick and athletic build on girls (big ribs, strong and muscular but not fat.) He didn't realize that I was a) married, and b) 30. He thought I might have been 18 or 19.


Gives the ol' ego a shot in the arm, eh?


----------



## Revenwyn

moroff said:


> Gives the ol' ego a shot in the arm, eh?


I swear, I actually look better now that I'm 30 than I did in my 20s.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

I look exactly my age down to the millisecond.


----------



## jazzman

Not at all! When I was 40, I was told I look 67!


----------



## andydav267

96 but told I look 93 !


----------



## jcmp7754

i am 25 but everyone says i can pass for 17 - 19.


----------



## LonePagan

I've always thought I look my age, but people are shocked when they hear that I am 42. I know it raises an eyebrow when I tell people I have a 15 year old daughter.

Although I can't say it makes any difference to me either way, I do smile when people think I am in my mid-thirties. I never feel old to be honest, just my age - can't change, proud to have 42 years of life experience.


----------



## loumon

andydav267 said:


> 96 but told I look 93 !


:no ... :haha


----------



## MagicalGarden

I'm 35 but look 30...or maybe I just wish it lol


----------



## bunnie

Lansdude said:


> I think this is very common for people with SA, especially people who have had this problem all their lives.
> 
> See my post in "Do you still feel like a child?"
> 
> I think looking much younger than your age stunts your social growth because people react to differently and don't give you the respect other people get. This has an enormous effect on self-esteem and the type of role you're conditioned to play.


This.:nw


----------



## Deepthought

Not really sure to be honest, I am 31 and my hair is thinning quite a lot. My frame is still exactly the same as when I was 18, since I dont really drink many times a year and have never smoked, maybe that helps. I would say if it wasnt for my hair then I could get away with early 20's. Then again I know some guys who are in their early 20's and are going bald too.
I would rather look my age really now, not bad my age, bit a frame of my age, maybe girls are put off because I look like a skinny runt. I dont really look Manly heh


----------



## littlelostgirl

I'm 17 in October, someone asked me if I was 13 the other day :/


----------



## Dat Gyul

I guess, I sometimes I get children fare off nobody speaks up. I don't mind because I'm poor.


----------



## King Neptune

I still get carded for smokes (only have to be 18) and I'll be 40 in two months, plus have a girlfriend that's 15 year older than me. I actually asked the person who cuts my hair if she could add more grey to my hair. She laughed at me.


----------



## King Neptune

After reading through more posts, it seems that most of us are in the same boat.
If we look so much younger than what we truly are, than that poses some problems.

Like not being taken seriously.
Not attracting the right BF or GF, because he or she thinks your too old or too young.
Not being able to join in on conversations, because people don't know what to make of you.

For me, I've always gravitated towards older people. I have 100% more in common with them and find people my age and younger to be very immature and goofy.

I don't like to classify others, especially by there age. But, this is what I've found more often than not.

Most people get my age right after they talk to me. But at first sight it's often 10 to 15 years younger than I am.

Things I do to look my age:

Wear appropriate clothes, I only wear t shirts and jeans in my house. I wear dress clothes to work (required) and wear golf /button down shirts and nice jeans outside of work. Oh and NO SNEAKERS. Casual leather shoes only.

I have had a beard now for over 7 years (way before it came into style) 
I keep it close and never let it look straggly.
In fact now that summer is here, I have it so short that it's almost non-existent.

I act my age, however people have told me that I'm too serious.

I really wish I looked my age though. 
Don't listen to the people who say you'll look great at 50 or 60. 
Reaching the age of 50 or 60 or 70 is not guaranteed.

Plus, I'd much rather have a great short life than a long miserable one any day.


----------



## loophole

Last post to the T. Except I'm 31 look like I'm 18.. Last post completely. Not taken seriously. Gravitating to the older crowd. Just the whole thing


----------



## Elad

some guy on yahoo chat thought i was 14





cant wait for our episode of to catch a predator to air


----------



## Notahope

I haven't really changed much in years. Looking younger can be a good or bad thing, :blank


----------



## OtherBrain

I don't have the facial hair that i would like but i still get under and over estimations.


----------



## loophole

I get laughed at sometimes when I buy beer and I'm 31.. It gets old after 11 years.


----------



## MsDaisy

I'm 44 and I'm kinda flattered that several times I've been referred to as a Milf. Most people think im in my early 30s. At home I feel most comfortable in shorts and rock concert t-shirts. Hoodies and Levis in the winter. I think Ill always be stuck in the 70-80s. I'm a grandma, and believe me I've tried to change my style accordingly, but it doesn't make me comfortable. I don't ever wanna look old.


----------



## Malek

I'm in my 20s now and customers ask me what high school I go to. /facepalm


----------



## Auroras

It's called good genes


----------



## Auroras

Auroras said:


> It's called good genes


Or looking really good in your jeans.


----------



## speechact

I'm turning 35 in a few months and someone recently just referred to me as "young lady." I am not sure what to make of it. For a while now, I have people treating me like a kid, as if my opinion is not comparable because I seem younger I guess. It's annoying. It's as if I still need to prove myself to them. It's a bit irritating. When I've tried to correct someone, they try to turn it around and say, "but 30s is still young." I wonder, will they be saying that when I'm 40, 45, 50? It's a bit ridiculous. And worse of it is that they expect me to think and act young or inexperienced. I had to remind myself this past year that I've been in my profession for over 10 years. Do I really need to pull out credentials to get rid of this idea that I should not be treated as some young'un? I mean, seriously. lol


----------



## Terranaut

I get that. I have no wrinkles or age lines or w/e like people get around their eyes, foreheads, mouth. I don't know why but I'll take it. My av photo is a year old at 57.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

The other day I was buying cigarettes for my dad, the clerk asked for ID.



I'm 28.


----------



## Chaotic Nerd

I'll be 30 on friday, a lot of people think I am in my younger 20's. ....though I am told I act more like an old man.


----------



## calichick

I think I look like a woman now.

Diet really helps to cut off the baby fat from the cheeks, laying off the fatty, saturated junk food.

People only worry about it going to their body, but when you have a fast metabolism, it may not seem like you need to change your diet. But your face tells all. The jawline can get buried in bad habits.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I think I look my age.


----------



## pati

I must since people tell me all the time. My parents hear it all the time, too. This is great news for my aging.


----------



## M0rbid

Yes, I look much younger because I'm asian. =.=


----------



## riderless

I look 40 on SAS but actually I'm the same age as Don


----------



## fumimarie

Ehh yeah. I'm 35 and people think I'm 21. Doesn't help I have a 17 & 12 year old so then they think my sons are my brothers. But hey, it's a compliment.


----------



## straightarrows

You all are crazy!!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

24 Some say 18-16 I'm slow on puberty. I haven't even shaved yet.


----------



## harrison

straightarrows said:


> You all are crazy!!!


You better believe it baby.


----------



## Alex 610

Im 22. And people always think im like 16 or younger.


----------



## UniqueUserName

yeah, I'm 31 and I look pretty young for my age. like others have said though, I'm not complaining about it. I just wish I was taller


----------



## vanillabeanplease

I've been told I look 13 several times during the past few months.


----------



## Softouch

I used to, till I had kids, I still don't feel my age though, don't think I will ever accept we all have to grow old


----------



## iKenn

I'm 18 people assume i'm 14/15 because of my height it's really annoying.
And no I can't grow facial hair yet.


----------



## Darktower776

I'm 31 but I think most people believe I'm in my early to mid 20's. I briefly held a job last year to help pay for college and almost everyone there was 19-24 and no one batted an eye at me or thought I looked out of place.


----------



## Pompeii

When I was 29, I was still being asked whether I was old enough to sit in the plane emergency exit row (requirement of age 15 or older). Then I hit the magical ageing age (that's 31, in case you were wondering) and it's been downhill ever since. Help, I'm ageing and I can't get up.


----------



## overthelake

sanspants08 said:


> I feel ya here, but I don't necessarily think it's a bad thing. Most people my age have some nasty crow's feet around the eyes...but since I didn't smile for...years, I don't. I'm just developing some now that I am smiling. It seems like "most people our age" have children, too, which puts all kinds of worry and expression lines on one's face, and makes age pretty obvious.
> 
> If I shave, I look like I'm about 20, and I get carded suspiciously everywhere I go. I grew the beard so I'd look my age, or at least closer to it. People still think I'm 25, which is great


There's the sun thing too. A lot of us have been indoors too much.

It's why wrinkles aren't a sign of bad health at all. You really can't look at wrinkles alone to estimate chronological age. In fact, my guess is most of us are actually older inside. I hate to say that, but it's probably hte truth for those of us who've been indoors most of the time.

Not saying people can't die of too much sun: They do. But the human body needs to be active more than anything else to be healthy. That usually means getting sun for the average person! And there's also plenty of evidence we need sun to be healthy. Not only have I read it improves mood, but it increases production of Vitamin D which has a whole host of benefits.


----------



## Sindelle

Most people think I am 20-25. I have no wrinkles so far. Thank God.


----------



## probably offline

Pompeii said:


> When I was 29, I was still being asked whether I was old enough to sit in the plane emergency exit row (requirement of age 15 or older). Then I hit the magical ageing age (that's 31, in case you were wondering) and it's been downhill ever since. Help, I'm ageing and I can't get up.


I know exactly what you mean. Exactly. I can see the difference from week to week now. Help me South Korea.


----------



## M0rbid

Just turned 30 and i still look 12. Cursed asian genes.


----------



## antar

*55 but look 40 !!!*

Hiu,
My friends and others say i look and fit to be 40,45 sometimes still younger but intact i am 55 soon going to be 56 Could have been looking younger if not for my family disrespecting me...
Antar:mum


----------



## Lianthe

When I tell people I turned 40 this year I'm always greeted with shock..I guess 'black doesn't crack,' lol!


----------



## QuietSoul

I'm 27 but most people think I'm like 18 or younger


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo

I look young for my age, but for that I am eternally grateful to all that is holy.

I don't FEEL my age, I don't relate to people my age (I'm pretty "behind" for my age), so it's only natural that I don't look it.


----------

